# What to do/not do after embryo transfer



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all
I'm booked for embryo transfer this Saturday. Was going to go Xmas shopping afterwards but I've just been told by my mum that I should straight home and sit with my feet in the air and to take it very easy. I've also got a friend's 40th birthday that night and am now wondering if I should cancel?
I had a look on here but can't find any threads about what to do or not do immediately after ET. 
Advice welcome!
Lulu xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Lulu  

ET this week - how exciting! Hope it goes really well for you   There's lots of debate about what to do and not do, and it varies between countries (and even clinics). 

Our UK clinic advised an 'easy' day (after resting for 20mins, before leaving for home), but told us to pretty much carry on as normal. However, our US clinic suggested 24 hours of bed rest. Both told us to stay out of hot baths and not to use hot water bottles (embies don't like rises in core body temperature). We were advised not to have sex for seven days, to take supplements, eat lots of protein (protein builds cells) and drink plenty of fluids. Usual stuff about no caffeine or alcohol. We were also advised not to swim, or to undertake unusual strenuous exercise (so, not the time to take up that new spinning class, then!  )

Other ladies may be along with more advice, as that's all I can remember, but I wish you all the luck in the world  

Jenny xxxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi lulumush  

I echo everything Jenny has said   However for my last 2 cycles (nhs) you walk into the theatre, you have the transfer then they boot you off the bed as soon as it's done and you walk back out! So there's no laying about afterwards, you're straight up (usually for the loo   ) then sent on your way. We got a bfp on the 2nd nhs cycle although sadly wasn't to be but they did stick so the laying down afterwards isn't essential. I took it easy for a few days but didn't lay in bed (chance would be a fine thing)! I figured that I'd already walked from the hospital to the car, been driven home on bumpy roads etc and there wasn't a lot I could do. And they seem to recommend a short walk each day to keep the blood flowing nicely. I don't think there's any one thing we can do to help them stick but just avoid all the things Jenny pointed out and keep positive  

Best of luck with the transfer xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lulu,

Once the embies are in there is no reason why an IVF pregnancy shouldn't be treated like a normal pregnancy.  I went shopping in Oxford straight from the hospital and carried bags and I now have a healthy son.  The only thing I was told not to do, was to have bath's.  So it was showers for 2 weeks.

Go to the party to if you feel up to it.  It will be nice for you to just chill out and relax.

What you do or don't do after ET won't change the outcome.

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------

